# Question from the newbie on real value



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay, so last week, one of my coworkers mentioned that his wife called from back home (We're contractors working away from our homes) and told him that one of their walnut trees had fallen down in a windstorm. She said that some local guy offered to "bulldoze" it away for a couple hundred dollars. He knew I liked to work with wood and assumed I knew about milling and drying and asked what it was worth. I had no clue and told him he might find someone who might take it away for free, but not to expect to make out on the deal.

Cut to today and I noticed this forum. Browsing my way through it, I'm starting to get the idea he might not even break even on the deal. I'm trying to remember if he used the actual words "highly valuable black walnut". It's possible.

So, my question for the group is this: What is the real value of a walnut tree that's already down? Does it depend on regional location, ammount of perceived burl / spalt or expected straight grain? Should I tell him to try and find a local mill or an independent? Or, should I just drive down to Missouri and chainsaw out some bowl blanks and let the bulldozer guy have at it?


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Where to begin.......

I will hit on a few basic things and I am sure that this will be a long thread.
1) If the tree came down in a storm the first concern is damage to the wood. Not just damage that you can see, but damage internally. If it was a big windstorm or tornado there is a good chance that the tree twisted or whipped. If that is the case it will most likely have "shake" inside it and be worthless.
2) Size of the log. Is it long and straight with no branches? Or is it limby and bushy?
3) Crotches. A lot of money can be made on the crotches from a walnut. Gunstocks, veneer, slabs, bowls, tables, countertops and much more, so don't overlook the larger forks.
4) Don't plan on making a fortune on the tree. It normally never happens unless the tree is a mind blowing piece of wood.

Good luck!


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Where in Missouri is it? I am in the Ft wood area and if it's near AND you don't want to do something else with it I would be glad to take a look and make an offer. Id be worried about shake too. I got a walnut log from Ft Wood after a tornado and it really was pretty worthless. Just split sooo bad when it started to dry that there wasnt anything worth salvaging. Ended up in my fire pit. Who knows? Might be perfect. Might be awesome. Just as others have said...the word "walnut" isnt magical and doesnt automatically mean $$$$$$.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

I would mill it for lumber and see what you get, imo it would be wastefull to bulldoze it or burn it. if nothing else at least cut some turning blanks out of it. you wont really know what kind of quality the lumber is untill you open it up.:blink: what is the diameter of the log? If this is a large old tree I would mill it, thats always my first choice, I just believe in treecycling and not letting a tree go to waste like a landfill or fireplace.:no: Imo mill the log for lumber and use the branches for turning blanks, sticker and stack the lumber for drying and turn the bowl blanks to rough shape green and then dry, walnut is one of my favorite woods to work with and can just be beautiful when finished.:yes:


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

+1. Worst case you get some chainsaw therapy and some firewood. If u are near me I am looking for a particular shaped walnut stump. As i said before... Id be glad to take a look and make u an offer if the stump is what im looking for.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Theobroma said:


> Okay, so last week, one of my coworkers mentioned that his wife called from back home (We're contractors working away from our homes) and told him that one of their walnut trees had fallen down in a windstorm. She said that some local guy offered to "bulldoze" it away for a couple hundred dollars. He knew I liked to work with wood and assumed I knew about milling and drying and asked what it was worth. I had no clue and told him he might find someone who might take it away for free, but not to expect to make out on the deal.
> 
> Cut to today and I noticed this forum. Browsing my way through it, I'm starting to get the idea he might not even break even on the deal. I'm trying to remember if he used the actual words "highly valuable black walnut". It's possible.
> 
> So, my question for the group is this: What is the real value of a walnut tree that's already down? Does it depend on regional location, ammount of perceived burl / spalt or expected straight grain? Should I tell him to try and find a local mill or an independent? Or, should I just drive down to Missouri and chainsaw out some bowl blanks and let the bulldozer guy have at it?


Lot's of saw mill's won't saw a what they call a YARD tree. It may be full on nail's other metal item's. I have seen horse shoes and wire and rail spike's also. You know what that does to a big circular saw blade?? it wipe's out all the teeth and that is costley to fix. Now their may be some one with a metal detector that would go over the log. But no garentee tho. So don't thank big money here. ??


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers. I appreciate the help. I talked to my coworker and passed everything on. 

PSDkevin, he said he's in Ozark County outside a town called Wasola. If you're near, he said he'd like to hear what your thoughts are on it. I asked for more info about the tree and all he had was that it came down in a wind storm.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah Ozark Co is a bit far from me. Even though it's a HVBW tree I'll have to pass. Perhaps there is a local sawyer who could take a look and offer his opinion. Worth a shot. Nothing ventured.....


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks anyway, Kevin. I have to laugh a little bit now in hindsight. I stopped by the trailer he works in and told him that I had posted his location and was waiting to hear if anyone was close and he started getting all paranoid on me. He claims he's got over 100 black walnut trees on his land and was expressing concerns about letting someone he didn't know onto his land. His concern is that someone would see all the trees and then steal them when he was away from the house. He got all wide-eyed and told me "I've got several hundred thousand dollars worth of trees there and someone could just come in while I'm gone and take them."

I started to smile until I realized he was deadly serious. I don't know what to make of all this but I keep getting a picture in my head of the Grinch standing at the edge of his property, tying a rope from one of the trees to the hitch on a truck and driving away. The first tree pops out of the ground, flies into the bed of his truck and the next tree gets sucked into the ground and out the hole from the first and into the truck and so on and so on until he's driving away with a truck filled 20' high with walnut trees.

Sorry to make much ado about nothing.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Timber theft is a big problem and your friend has a right to be paranoid. I'm sure if you do a search for "timber thieves" you will find more stories than you care to read. Gary


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Theobroma said:


> I'm trying to remember if he used the actual words "highly valuable black walnut". It's possible.


All about the "highly valuable Black Walnut".











 







.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Theobroma said:


> Thanks anyway, Kevin. I have to laugh a little bit now in hindsight. I stopped by the trailer he works in and told him that I had posted his location and was waiting to hear if anyone was close and he started getting all paranoid on me. He claims he's got over 100 black walnut trees on his land and was expressing concerns about letting someone he didn't know onto his land. His concern is that someone would see all the trees and then steal them when he was away from the house. He got all wide-eyed and told me "I've got several hundred thousand dollars worth of trees there and someone could just come in while I'm gone and take them."
> 
> I started to smile until I realized he was deadly serious. I don't know what to make of all this but I keep getting a picture in my head of the Grinch standing at the edge of his property, tying a rope from one of the trees to the hitch on a truck and driving away. The first tree pops out of the ground, flies into the bed of his truck and the next tree gets sucked into the ground and out the hole from the first and into the truck and so on and so on until he's driving away with a truck filled 20' high with walnut trees.
> 
> Sorry to make much ado about nothing.


Okay that HAS to be the next animated episode of the "HVBW". LOL. 

Im sure timber thievery is a problem but i doubt your post changes the likelihood whatsoever.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I had a friend with land in Arkansas he was planning on retiring on. It was an 80 acre plot and well marked. 
One trip out he came back and said ~ 15 acres of his land was clearcut of all trees. It was right next to the area where he had proposed building his home.
Problem was, he knew who did it and couldn't do much. He knew this person clearly knew who's land was who's and did it anyways. Fat chance the could even get restitution. Everyone in the county was related to each other...even the Judge that would have heard the case.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

aardvark said:


> Everyone in the county was related to each other...even the Judge that would have heard the case.


As JF would say..."Is that the kind of place where men would go to their family reunion just to meet women?"












 







.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha !
He won't be retiring there by the way. He passed away last year, but I doubt he would have, anyways after that event.


----------



## Theobroma (Nov 19, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> All about the "highly valuable Black Walnut".


That was one of the threads I saw when i first came here looking for info. I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## amccaul (Nov 21, 2011)

PSDkevin said:


> +1. Worst case you get some chainsaw therapy and some firewood. If u are near me I am looking for a particular shaped walnut stump. As i said before... Id be glad to take a look and make u an offer if the stump is what im looking for.


I have two large walnuts that were blown over this summer and one that went over last winter...I just hate to cut them into firewood. They are located in Potosi but I could get them to my brothers place in Rolla if you are interested. I can send you pictures of them if you want. Not a lot of straight pieces but would make lots of nice shorter pieces.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Lets see some pics and we'll go from there.


----------



## amccaul (Nov 21, 2011)

PSDkevin said:


> Lets see some pics and we'll go from there.


I will be going through your area tomorrow to head down to Oklahoma to pick up a dog...I will get some pictures Saturday though.


----------

